

Ad Captain at your service - bozzie123
http://www.ad-captain.com

======
AndrewJG
How is this any different than buysellads.com? Other than a more reasonable 5%
cut than the 25% cut BSA asks for.

~~~
bozzie123
you will see when its launched :)

